# Moving Inheritance from SA



## CandiceC (Oct 20, 2013)

I wonder if someone can help me. I am the sole heir to my grandfather's estate in South Africa. I have lived in the UK since 2000. I have a British Passport and my South African passport and ID book have expired. I have no assets in SA and have never paid tax there either. I have also not been back for a holiday since 2008.

I understand that in order to move an inheritance out of SA, you need to financially emigrate, however, I am trying to find out if this applies to me considering the circumstances above. 

Any help would be gratefully received


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

CandiceC said:


> I wonder if someone can help me. I am the sole heir to my grandfather's estate in South Africa. I have lived in the UK since 2000. I have a British Passport and my South African passport and ID book have expired. I have no assets in SA and have never paid tax there either. I have also not been back for a holiday since 2008.
> 
> I understand that in order to move an inheritance out of SA, you need to financially emigrate, however, I am trying to find out if this applies to me considering the circumstances above.
> 
> Any help would be gratefully received


I do not think my reply is against the rules of this site, try www.cashkows.com


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

This will be difficult, plenty of hurdles to get over, however others have done it, a SA based tax lawyer will be helpful. Here are the rules;
Tax and Inheritance


----------



## wobblegobble (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi. If you still have a bank account there and a debit card and and aren't in a hurry to get the money in go, you can try what I did. 

I sold my house in 2008 and every week in the UK withdrew £400 over 18 months using my Standard Bank debit card. No forms, lawyers, SARB or Tax involvement. Yes you do pay fees for withdrawing the money but overall not much more than an international transfer and without all the hassle....

Won't work for everyone, but worked for me.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

wobblegobble said:


> Hi. If you still have a bank account there and a debit card and and aren't in a hurry to get the money in go, you can try what I did.
> 
> I sold my house in 2008 and every week in the UK withdrew £400 over 18 months using my Standard Bank debit card. No forms, lawyers, SARB or Tax involvement. Yes you do pay fees for withdrawing the money but overall not much more than an international transfer and without all the hassle....
> 
> Won't work for everyone, but worked for me.


Or you can transfer it via western union, easy, no questions asked


----------

